# Anyone near Atwater, Ohio



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

This is just awful. I'm over 6-7 hours away. If I was closer I'd help. 

http://www.domesticsale.com/Classifieds/406668.html


_"I have been breeding rats for over 20 yrs and am selling all. I only have about 90 left. I have all colors and hairless in all colors. also dumbo and top eared. They are $2.50 each unless you are taking them all then I will sell for $2.00 each. Call if you have questions or are interested. I do not check e-mails very often. 330-947-4213 is how to reach me. leave msg if no ans and I will return call. Thank you"_


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

her phone numbers on there, you can always call and give her a piece of your mind lol


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha well yeah, it's like 12:30 there lol


----------



## Sunshine618 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in Illinois wish I could reascue a few . I have been searching my local Craigslist nothing yet. Worse part is that I am unable to drive at the moment. I miss my rats so much, and want to fill the hole in my heart. Maybe one day a Ratty train will come right through my VILLAGE, I can only dream .


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow ema you just made my day . It is just so horrible that someone would do this! And the picture! Ugh. Like 20-30 rats in a dirty tank. Just disgusting. If I had the money and room I'd take them all. Poor babies.


----------

